

Free Javascript and Python eBooks - cauliturtle
http://www.codersgrid.com/2013/06/09/free-javascript-and-python-ebooks/

======
spindritf
Those lists are great but they lack an important part — some signal of
quality. How would a user know if the book is any good? Or if it shows best
practices? Especially if it's meant for beginners.

It would be of course unreasonable to expect the author of the list to review
each and every book but maybe users could post reviews? Or vote? Or just
comment?

~~~
dopamean
This is precisely what I came to this comment section looking for. I'd like to
know which of these books HN users would suggest over others.

------
mcintyre1994
You have an old link for "Natural Language Processing with Python" \- the NLTK
book. It's moved to [http://nltk.org/book/](http://nltk.org/book/)

------
glitchdout
Each book is missing its edition and year of release.

------
phragg
It'd be great for a download button for offline reading.

------
geekam
Is it possible to search within the documents?

------
afking
Any recommendations? Thanks

------
robermiranda
would be awesome pdf format for the books :)

~~~
davebriggs
Print to PDF?

